# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  A Erwin on compact fluorescent lamps rollout programme

## I Robot

Eskom and government's compact fluorescent lamps rollout                            programme   

29 August 2008 

The National Energy Response Plan, announced in January this year, aims to bring the electricity system back into balance, both on the supply and demand sides. On the supply side, the build programme is of paramount importance for ensuring security of electricity supply in the coming years. 

Eskom has already commenced the construction of new base-load power stations, Medupi and Kusile, while the construction of the peaking stations the Open-Cycle Gas Turbines (OCGTs) in the Western Cape is now complete. Several power stations have also been returned to service. 

Efforts on the supply side must be matched by interventions on the demand side in order to ensure we make sustainable changes not only to consumption behaviour, but to the overall stability of the system. 

On the demand side, our target is to reach a 10% reduction in demand, and the national rollout of compact fluorescent lamps is one of the instruments we are using to achieve this objective. Electricity users could, in addition, save more energy by switching off appliances at the plug, switching off lights, electrical equipment and machinery in rooms that are not in use. 

Eskom and government have handed out over 12 million light bulbs since the CFL rollout programme started three years ago, resulting in savings of roughly 500 megawatts. 

The demand side is crucial for the stability of electricity supply in the short to medium term, and much still needs to be done before we can reach our target. The role of all South Africans cannot be underestimated in the quest to make our country a more energy efficient nation, and we continue to urge all electricity consumers to be more cognisant of the amount of electricity they use.

More...

----------


## wynn

Here have a 'Disprin' for your heart attack.

----------


## Dave A

Pretty sharp, Wynn  :Big Grin: 

I worry a bit about these CFLs. I thought they were supposed to last for years. I'd guestimate we're getting about a year on average, and sometimes far less than that. I also don't think they like dimmer switches much.

My other concern is the energy cost of what it takes to make them compared to a normal light bulb.

It's a pity Duncan is taking his holiday in the USA so seriously. He'd have the answers for that sort of stuff.

----------


## murdock

what a bout the mercury content...the bad power factor these lamps generate...if they are talking a 500 MW saving imagine how much more they could save if the lamps had a power factor of 1...considering the PF is only about 0.15

energy saving lamps cannot work on a standard dimmer.

----------


## murdock

there will be a dimmer for energy saving lamps shortly...manufactured by eurolux...eish...i will pass thanks.

----------

Dave A (05-Sep-08)

----------

